# Kawasaki Bayou 300 or 400



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay so i've acquired (Free) a Kawasaki Bayou 300-400 2x4 Not sure im thinking its a 1994 model . It has no rear end and possible motor locked up It sat up in a buddy's yard for several years (Motor was together) not sure why it wont pull start like its froze up . so i have 2 questions 

1) Do all the Kawasaki Bayou rear ends interchange like all the way from the 220-400 . I need to know cause im hunting down a rear end for it . 

2) What could cause the motor to be locked up. when it just sat up and the motor was all together . 


Hopefully one of you Kawasaki guroo's can help me . 

Thanks Ormudboy09


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not sure about the rear diff. The motor could be locked up for a number of reasons. Could it possibly be just the pull start is locked up? That would be sweet. If it was running when he set it up I'd guess rings seized to the jug. Let it sit with marvel mystery oil or something similar in the compression chamber for a couple of days and see if it helps. After it sits a while, remove the pull start and put a socket and ratchet on the nut for the crankshaft and see if it will move. If it is the rings that got ya, you'll probably end up putting a set of rings in it anyway. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes it was running when it was put up so maybe siezed rings . trust me ill be slapping new rings in it So when i get it to my house ill check that out . and put some good old marvel mystrey oil in her . the reason it sat up is it needed a rear end put in it . the kid that owed it was always jumping it and on day he stripped the gears so the guy was gonna but new gears in it and so yeah the rear end is no longer to be seen or found . So if i could have anyone help me with trying to find a bayou rear end and it will fit id be tickled to death .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know on the rear ends? I need the hole setup Rear diff and axles .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well i went over to my buddies how and half the axle and diff are there looks like ill be inspecting to see what is missing and ive got to replace .


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

you can find a rear diff on ebay but they want way too much for them. Ive been trying to find one myself for a 300 4x4. You have to have 300-400 2wd rear end with the lever lock. I think its was going to be 400 for rear diff and drive shaft but i offered 200 and he took it so they work with you on it

I found the whole set up for a decent price

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KAWA...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories?hash=item53de1ec262


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the rear diff on the 4x4's do not unlock like the 2x4's.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah i saw that one the other day what makes me kinda worry about buying them off there is what if its broke . and anymore idea's on the Motor . i went over to his house and tryed to pull it some more . and it moved just a hair . but i did realize it doesnt have a Air box top but its got water in the air box but all at the back of it cause the wheeler is sitting like with the nose in the air . so anymore idea would be great .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Bump to top :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

id take the pull starter off and turn the bolt on the crank with a ratchet or something. 
you have been soaking the cylinder correct?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

It will be when it gets here im making a list of what to check and were to check


----------

